# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  به نظرتون با این شرایط من کدوم نظام آموزشی شرکت کنم ؟

## Levi_Ackerman

_سلام دوستان اول بگم که من نمیخوام کنکور تجربی شرکت کنم و میخوام برای سال بعد منحصرا زبان و رشته دبیری فرهنگیان هدفم هس

روی دروس عمومی تسلط نسبی دارم خصوصا روی دینی و زبان 

برای درس تخصصی زبان انگلیسی که اصلا ربطی به نوع نظام نداره و هر دو یکسان هستند ( از نظر محتوا و درس)


ولی به نظرتون به صورت کلی من بیام نظام جدید کنکور زبان شرکت کنم یا همون قدیم خودم ؟ 


آخه شنیدم دروس عمومی نظام جدید کمتر شده و در نتیجه زمان کمتری رو میخواد تا تسلط 



 با تشکر_

----------


## Shah1n

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Old seyed


سلام دوستان اول بگم که من نمیخوام کنکور تجربی شرکت کنم و میخوام برای سال بعد منحصرا زبان و رشته دبیری فرهنگیان هدفم هس

روی دروس عمومی تسلط نسبی دارم خصوصا روی دینی و زبان 

برای درس تخصصی زبان انگلیسی که اصلا ربطی به نوع نظام نداره و هر دو یکسان هستند ( از نظر محتوا و درس)


ولی به نظرتون به صورت کلی من بیام نظام جدید کنکور زبان شرکت کنم یا همون قدیم خودم ؟ 


آخه شنیدم دروس عمومی نظام جدید کمتر شده و در نتیجه زمان کمتری رو میخواد تا تسلط 



 با تشکر 


جدید خوبه
من خودم دیدم که چقد عربی و ادبیاتشون کمتره
اما دینیشون یکم فرق داره
زبان عمومی هم که مثل تخصصی فرقی نداره باید بخونی*

----------


## Levi_Ackerman

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط ReQral




جدید خوبه
من خودم دیدم که چقد عربی و ادبیاتشون کمتره
اما دینیشون یکم فرق داره
زبان عمومی هم که مثل تخصصی فرقی نداره باید بخونی



خب میشه بگید درس های عمومی چه مقدار کم شده ؟

مثلا دینی نظام جدید در کل چند درسه ؟ عربی ؟ ادیبات ؟ 

خیلی ممنون_

----------


## Shah1n

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Old seyed





خب میشه بگید درس های عمومی چه مقدار کم شده ؟

مثلا دینی نظام جدید در کل چند درسه ؟ عربی ؟ ادیبات ؟ 

خیلی ممنون 


تعداد درسها رو یادم نیست اما تو ادبیات زبان فارسی دیگه به سختی قدیم نیست و خیلی سبک شده
تاریخ ادبیات خیلی کم
قرابت واقعا ساده
و لغات هم کم شده
تو عربی هم خیلی از قواعد سخت و پیچیده حذف شده
خودت کتاباشونو دانلود کن ببین من خیلی وقت پیش دیدم الان خیلی حضور ذهن ندارم یادم رفته*

----------


## Levi_Ackerman

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط ReQral




تعداد درسها رو یادم نیست اما تو ادبیات زبان فارسی دیگه به سختی قدیم نیست و خیلی سبک شده
تاریخ ادبیات خیلی کم
قرابت واقعا ساده
و لغات هم کم شده
تو عربی هم خیلی از قواعد سخت و پیچیده حذف شده
خودت کتاباشونو دانلود کن ببین من خیلی وقت پیش دیدم الان خیلی حضور ذهن ندارم یادم رفته




اوکی پس حرف آخر :

نظام جدید پیشنهاد میکنی با وجود اینکه من تسلط دارم رو  برخی دروس عمومی حتی با وجود اینکه متن دروس جدید هستند برام ؟_

----------


## Shah1n

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Old seyed






اوکی پس حرف آخر :

نظام جدید پیشنهاد میکنی با وجود اینکه من تسلط دارم رو  برخی دروس عمومی حتی با وجود اینکه متن دروس جدید هستند برام ؟


بله
البته اگه میانگین عمومی هات زیر 50 عه
اگر بالای 50 عه که همون نظام قدیمو بخون تسلطت بیشتر شه وگرنه جدید*

----------


## reza2018

> _سلام دوستان اول بگم که من نمیخوام کنکور تجربی شرکت کنم و میخوام برای سال بعد منحصرا زبان و رشته دبیری فرهنگیان هدفم هس
> 
> روی دروس عمومی تسلط نسبی دارم خصوصا روی دینی و زبان 
> 
> برای درس تخصصی زبان انگلیسی که اصلا ربطی به نوع نظام نداره و هر دو یکسان هستند ( از نظر محتوا و درس)
> 
> 
> ولی به نظرتون به صورت کلی من بیام نظام جدید کنکور زبان شرکت کنم یا همون قدیم خودم ؟ 
> 
> ...


سلام،
تغییرات درس های عمومی نظام جدید نسبت به قدیم رو بیا بررسی کنیم:
 زبان:شما میگی روی زبان نظام قدیم تسلط داری،لغات نظام جدید تا حدی تغییر کرده پس اگه بخوای کنکور نظام جدید بدی دیگه اون تسلط رو نداری و اگر نگیم از اول،مجبوری دوباره شروع کنی به خوندن لغت ومتن کتاب های نظام جدید.
 عربی:در نظام جدید حجم قواعد کمتر شده ولی کتاب ها ترجمه محور شدن،حالا دیگه لغت تست مستقیم در کنکور داره ومجبوری کلی لغت بخونی،البته ممکن از نظر یکی حفظ کردن تعداد زیادی لغت راحت تر از خوندن منصوبات واعلال باشه(نظر من برعکسشه :Yahoo (4): )
 ادبیات:بعضا مفاهیم جدیدی به کتاب ها اضافه شده،از اون طرف بخشی از زبان فارسی(تکواژ)حذف شده والبته تاریخ ادبیات هم تقریبا دیگه نیست.
 دینی:تعداد درس ها وآیات کمتر شده،اینکه تو میگی تسلط داری،جایی بحث هست ولی برای کسی که روی کتاب نظام قدیم تسلط نداره،بی تردید نظام جدید در مورد دینی بهتر هست.
در کل،دینی نظام جدید راحت تر هست،ادبیات تقریبا همونه،عربی قواعدش کمتر شده ولی لغات پر رنگ تر شدن(این ممکنه برای یکی خوشایند وبرای یکی نا خوشایند باشه)وزبان به گفتهع دبیر های معروف زبان، زبان نظام جدید سخت تر هست.

----------


## Levi_Ackerman

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط ReQral




بله
البته اگه میانگین عمومی هات زیر 50 عه
اگر بالای 50 عه که همون نظام قدیمو بخون تسلطت بیشتر شه وگرنه جدید







 نوشته اصلی توسط reza2018


سلام،
تغییرات درس های عمومی نظام جدید نسبت به قدیم رو بیا بررسی کنیم:
 زبان:شما میگی روی زبان نظام قدیم تسلط داری،لغات نظام جدید تا حدی تغییر کرده پس اگه بخوای کنکور نظام جدید بدی دیگه اون تسلط رو نداری و اگر نگیم از اول،مجبوری دوباره شروع کنی به خوندن لغت ومتن کتاب های نظام جدید.
 عربی:در نظام جدید حجم قواعد کمتر شده ولی کتاب ها ترجمه محور شدن،حالا دیگه لغت تست مستقیم در کنکور داره ومجبوری کلی لغت بخونی،البته ممکن از نظر یکی حفظ کردن تعداد زیادی لغت راحت تر از خوندن منصوبات واعلال باشه(نظر من برعکسشه)
 ادبیات:بعضا مفاهیم جدیدی به کتاب ها اضافه شده،از اون طرف بخشی از زبان فارسی(تکواژ)حذف شده والبته تاریخ ادبیات هم تقریبا دیگه نیست.
 دینی:تعداد درس ها وآیات کمتر شده،اینکه تو میگی تسلط داری،جایی بحث هست ولی برای کسی که روی کتاب نظام قدیم تسلط نداره،بی تردید نظام جدید در مورد دینی بهتر هست.
در کل،دینی نظام جدید راحت تر هست،ادبیات تقریبا همونه،عربی قواعدش کمتر شده ولی لغات پر رنگ تر شدن(این ممکنه برای یکی خوشایند وبرای یکی نا خوشایند باشه)وزبان به گفتهع دبیر های معروف زبان، زبان نظام جدید سخت تر هست.





ولی یه چیزی یادم رف بگم 
متاسفانه خانواده منو دیگه مثل قبل ساپورت نمیکنه و میگه با همون کتاب های نظام قدیم برو بخون ...
_

----------


## Shah1n

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Old seyed









ولی یه چیزی یادم رف بگم 
متاسفانه خانواده منو دیگه مثل قبل ساپورت نمیکنه و میگه با همون کتاب های نظام قدیم برو بخون ...



خب برو همون قدیمو بخون خودتم علاف نکن
برو استارتو بزن*

----------


## reza2018

> _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ولی یه چیزی یادم رف بگم 
> متاسفانه خانواده منو دیگه مثل قبل ساپورت نمیکنه و میگه با همون کتاب های نظام قدیم برو بخون ...
> _


به نظر منم نظام قدیم برات بهتر هست،هم با کتاب هات آشنایی داری،هم دیگه نیاز نیست nتومن برای منابع هزینه کنی،هم اینکه در عمومی های نظام قدیم حداقل 50دوره سوالات کنکور موجود هست که این خودش واقعا یک گنجینه هست،چیزی که در نظام جدید نیست..واقعا در عمومی ها نظام جدید برتری خاصی به قدیم نداره،حتی سنجش هم امسال در عمومی ها تراز مشترک نگرفت وهیچ کس هم در مورد عمومی ها اعتراض نکرد.

----------

